# Multilingual European Accident Statements



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Most, if not all insurers will probably supply you with an English version of the European Accident Statement which could help in the unfortunate event of an accident abroad. If you don't have one then you can download and print them off >here<

It might also help if you also have a few in the language of the countries you are travelling through. Available in several languages to print off >here<

Pete


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thank you Pete for the infomation..... I have non of this with me when i'm in the good old EU!!! but now have


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Peejay, I've been looking for this ever since reversing into a poor Frenchmans motorhome on an Aire last year. He produced one of these multilingual forms which helped a great deal.

Busily printing off German, French and Italian copies now - but I do intend being more careful, especially on aires as it's embarrasing even if no great damage done!

Kev


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thought this might be worth a bump as some may be planning trips abroad this year.....

Pete


----------



## Qnapper (Jul 26, 2012)

peejay said:


> Thought this might be worth a bump as some may be planning trips abroad this year.....
> 
> Pete


From a "new" MH owner cannot thank you enough for these, printer is working like mad right now.

John


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, always worth having a copy to match your location - really useful download.

Dave


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Pete thanks for the reminder.
Used one of those forms in France about 20 years ago when i was towing a trailer tent,a French driver ran into me.We both had the same form and sketched what had happened .I think we then signed each others form and then gave each other a copy.
I think we should carry them in the UK,then there would be no chance of changing the story after leaving the scene.

Les


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*European*

Just going through filling one out now after a scrape in Germany with possibly one of the most Racist, arrogant and nastiest Bastad Germans you could Encounter.

He called the Police and I was fined €35 despite the slow speed scrape being on a Stellplatz.

TM


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't think they will carry much weight unless signed by the other party at the time of the accident.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks, I don't want to carry all the different forms but have saved all the links to my computer so can print the right one out if we travel abroard. I have printed the French form though!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*party*



pippin said:


> I don't think they will carry much weight unless signed by the other party at the time of the accident.


The other English Speaking German refused to even speak with us saying....

(Translated)

You should not come to or enter Germany unless you speak German

No chance of him form filling.

Caravan And Camping Club Insurers have asked us to now fill one out.

TM


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

MrsW said:


> Thanks, I don't want to carry all the different forms but have saved all the links to my computer so can print the right one out if we travel abroard. I have printed the French form though!


Why not print them off now and keep them with the manuals etc, they're hardly heavy or take much space up, & you're bound to forget them when packing for a trip with so many other things to do.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I have a 1978 form (identical to the first link in the OP).

The handy thing is that it has two identical sheets, the bottom one is self-carbon.

Thus only one form needs to be completed, each driver has an identical copy.

With the print-off forms you will have to ensure that you have two sheets and that they are both filled in IDENTICALLY and both signed by both drivers.

Unless you carry a sheet of carbon paper - remember that stuff?!

The two sheets can be in different languages of course.

I notice that my 1978 form (as in the first link) is slightly different to the foreign language versions due to updating.


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info,  never thought of what i would do really so better to be prepared.


----------



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you peejay, I've just printed off forms for three countries ready for our trip.

Hadn't even given that a thought! There's bound to be something else
I've forgotten :? 

Neil


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Quite handy to have the Polish version - for use in the *UK*!!


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Yes they are a good idea, I first filled one out about 30 years ago when the accident was definitely my fault (brain fade one morning).

I had to fill one in again last June, in a small French village a dozy woman opened her car door as we drove past slowly. However she alleges I drove into her open door! One side completed in English the other in French and each with their own version.

I think the insurance companies put us both to blame!

I've been following the thread about in cab video cameras with interest and have ordered a Road Hawk, so next time! I'll have the evidence

cheers alan


----------

